# Plattfischangeln Travemünde



## BMW (10. November 2006)

*Moin Moin ich wollte nach fünf Jahren** abstinenz mal wieder auf Platte in Travemünde angeln.
Früher habe ich auf der Priwallseite ganz gut gefangen.
Weiß jemand wie es heute mit den Fangchancen aussieht wenn ja wo.
Vielen Dank.

*


----------



## djoerni (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

habe da in letzter zeit leider nicht viel gutes gehört. viele krebse die aber auf dem rückzug sind und wenig fisch. habe letztes jahr auf der travemünder seite etwas weiter seewärts von pesel (ehemaliges fischrestaurant) ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## Karsten01 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

Hallo BMW,Deine Marke:q?
Travemünde kannste seit einigen Jahren abhaken!
Da ist so gut wie nichts mehr(was den Butt betrifft)weder mit Watti o. Heringsfetzen.Es gibt noch einzelene Tage(die man an einer Hand abzählen kann)wo mann noch ein paar fängt,aber die "guten alten Zeiten" sind vorbei,frag mich aber nicht,woran das liegt,denn ich habe schon viel rumgefragt,aber nie eine befriedigende Antwort drauf bekommen.
Laß uns hoffen,daß es wieder besser wird.
Gruß Karsten#h


----------



## BMW (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

Ja meine Marke:g

Das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an aber ich glaube ich werde es demnächst einfach mal ausprobieren.
Gibt es in der Lübecker Bucht denn andere stellen an denen man einigermaßen gut fängt?


----------



## Karsten01 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

Moin BMW,
naja mit Butt bis Sierksdorf wohl eher schlecht.Aber ab Neustadt bis rauf nach Großenbrode/Fehmarn gut.Hol Dir mal Erkundigungen über die Suchfunktion ein,da ist ne Menge zu finden!!
Gruß


----------



## Fehlerteufel (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

#6 #6 #6 hallo bmw,
ich empfehle dir die seebrücken:
neustadt
pelzerhaken
dahme
grömitz


----------



## BMW (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

Danke für die Infos werde es dann wohl mal von den seebrücken probieren.:q


----------



## Karsten01 (11. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*

@Fehlerteufel,#6#6#6
und mit nem BMW ist man ja auch schnell da#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. November 2006)

*AW: Plattfischangeln Travemünde*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> #6 #6 #6 hallo bmw,
> ich empfehle dir die seebrücken:
> neustadt
> pelzerhaken
> ...



Platten bis 50 cm in regelmäßigen Abständen werden auf der Seebrücke Schönberger Strand gefangen. Gute Dorsche sowie schöne Heringe! Würd ich auch mal langschauen! Werd demnächst auch wieder vor Ort sein....


----------

